# Forum Home Renovation Waterproofing  Another puddle flange question

## thenewmrt

Hi, 
Going to have a linear drain as close to a wall as possible. Is cutting a puddle flange straight so a linear drain sits against a wall a bad idea? 
Thanks in advance.

----------


## heavytrevy

as long as it can be stuck down or screwed it should be ok , I usually stay 50mm off the wall and the sides of the lineal drain, much easier to get the wateproofing spot on .

----------


## thenewmrt

> as long as it can be stuck down or screwed it should be ok , I usually stay 50mm off the wall and the sides of the lineal drain, much easier to get the wateproofing spot on .

  Thanks for that.
If you cut one side straight and butt it up against the wall then how should the bond breaker work? Underneath or over the top? 
Can this be used as a puddle flange? http://www.bunnings.com.au/holman-50...lange_p4750173  
Cheers!

----------


## Oldsaltoz

Let me start by saying "I hate shower trough drains".
They are a mongrel to keep clean, look horrible if you see the base of the trough and the rubish in it. Make sure the grate is not one you can see through if at all possible. 
You can cut the puddle flange and install it close to the wall, a bond breaker can be made by covering that section of wall with a Silicon based sealant, (nothing will stick to silicon) so make sure the waterproofing membrane extends above the silicon. 
I would not advise the use of any screws in any puddle flange, you risk them corroding and that means swelling and it could effect you waterproofing. 
Good luck and fair winds.   :Smilie: .

----------


## thenewmrt

Got a tile inlay version so hopefully that helps. 
So - just put down some masking tape, lay silicon in the 6mm joint, remove the tape and then apply membrane? or put some sort of reinforcing over the top before the membrane?
Just checking - can I just do the sikaflex FC11 and put reinforcing fabric with the adhesive strip over the top of the joint or should the reinforcing not overlap the puddle flange?  
What type of silicon do you recommend? and can craft tape be bought at bunnings? 
Thanks for all that.

----------


## Oldsaltoz

> Got a tile inlay version so hopefully that helps. 
> So - just put down some masking tape, lay silicon in the 6mm joint, remove the tape and then apply membrane? or put some sort of reinforcing over the top before the membrane?
> Just checking - can I just do the sikaflex FC11 and put reinforcing fabric with the adhesive strip over the top of the joint or should the reinforcing not overlap the puddle flange?  
> What type of silicon do you recommend? and can craft tape be bought at bunnings? 
> Thanks for all that.

  The wall to floor joint MUST have a bond breaker to avoid damage caused by movement.
Having a puddle flange close to wall can be a problem and in extreme cases all you can do is apply some Silicon based sealant on the area before applying the waterproofing. BUT make sure the waterproofing is higher and wider than the area that has the silicon on it, because nothing will stick to silicon and it will leak because the waterproofing membrane has nothing to stick to but silicon and it will not stick. 
Fit a bond breaker if you have the space, adding a littler more screed will help in some cases. 
Good luck and fair winds.   :Smilie:

----------


## rafa

Picture of what I did. Channel drain sits 55mm out from wall.
Puddle flange recessed into floor sheet 'Scyon' and stuck down with Sika 11fc (no screws)
Bond breaker tape used on all junctions between wall and floor. Waterproofed everything then Screed went over the top. After reading and advice on this forum i ended up waterproofing over the top of the screed with more Beta bond breaker tape at wall / floor junctions again. 
hope this helps 😁

----------


## thenewmrt

Thanks for all that. Think I'm on the right track now.
pics helped a lot too. Thanks.

----------

